# Weight Loss Help



## MrsAA (Feb 3, 2021)

Morning

In 2019 I lost 5 stone...bought myself a new wardrobe of clothes...happy days...fast forward to 2020 and lockdown and lots of home baking and surprise surprise I put 3.5 stone back on.

I had already decided that come 1st January I was going back to calorie counting as very few clothes now fitted..between 1st January and now I had blood tests which resulted in a possible Type 2 diagnosis as a result of a blood test...GP wanted to repeated which happened this week..I managed to lose 21lbs in those four weeks and my HbA1c repeat test showed a fall from 56 to 48...sadly just high enough to confirm diagnosis.

anyway I digress.. 2 weeks ago when I had already lost getting on for those 21lbs I tried on a pair of trousers from when I’d lost 5 stone but couldn’t get them over my fat backside and stomach let alone do up the button and zip.

last week I only lost 1.5lbs and this week it’s looking like only 1lb despite keeping carbs under 70g a day and being under 1100 calories (my app tells me I can have up to 1650 calorie a day - I have a lot of weight to lose)

I really feel like I’ve lost many more pounds in the past two weeks compared to what the scales say so today I tried on that same pair of trousers and pleased to say not only did they pull up over my backside and stomach but I did up the button and zip...how can this be when I’ve lost hardly any weight in the past 2 weeks? I’m genuinely confused..I tried on a dress as well which was so tight 2 weeks ago but easily fit me today....

I would like to say it’s down to exercise, but it’s not..done no more than the usual dog walks..anyone had similar happen?


----------



## Drummer (Feb 3, 2021)

I lost about a foot off my waist when I went back to low carb eating but I wasn't really paying much attention - I was wearing drawstring and wrap around garments and just pulled them tighter until they would not pull any more.

You might find that you do not lose as much weight as you could do if you restrict calories. I know it goes against much of accepted belief, but starvation is not the best way to become lighter, as you can end up with less muscle and then accumulate more fat so you are actually a larger volume at a given weight.


----------



## MrsAA (Feb 3, 2021)

i am restricting calories though, albeit not deliberately as low as they are...my stomach fat has shrunk so much but it’s just now showing on the scales...it’s annoying me a bit as I need to lose at least 5 stone


----------



## grovesy (Feb 3, 2021)

In the past I have logged measurements as well as weight, and found sometimes inches were lost when weight had not.


----------



## adrian1der (Feb 3, 2021)

There is a balance between water, muscle, bone and fat in your body. You can be burning fat and building muscle and gain weight. I read somewhere that going on BMI the entire England rugby team is obese due to their muscle mass. 

In the early stages of dieting your weight tends to drop quite fast mainly as your body water drops. You then start loosing fat. I find I loose weight for a while and then stop for a few days presumably as my body establishes a new equilibrium and then I start loosing weight again.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 3, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> There is a balance between water, muscle, bone and fat in your body. You can be burning fat and building muscle and gain weight. I read somewhere that going on BMI the entire England rugby team is obese due to their muscle mass.
> 
> In the early stages of dieting your weight tends to drop quite fast mainly as your body water drops. You then start loosing fat. I find I loose weight for a while and then stop for a few days presumably as my body establishes a new equilibrium and then I start loosing weight again.


I have read that about Rugby Players too! I have also seen reports about similar things in American Football Players too. 
I have also remembered a friend saying to me following the birth of her baby her weight was back to normal but her shape was not the same.


----------

